# Green up dam water



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I’ve looked at website for the dam and looked at graphs, so for those that have fished it what is a depth on graph that’s ok for fishing ?


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

17 ft lower walkway 22ft uper deck


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I fished it below in the 22’ range once. Doable but certainly more challenging from a boat control perspective and lot’s of debris. Fishing was great as they were concentrated but wouldn’t do it again.
I would agree, 17’ish is pretty much perfect.


----------

